# Angels - emulsion lift



## Jazz (Dec 28, 2006)

One thing I like about transfers and lifts is the feeling of accomplishment when I get a recognizable image, as opposed to a pile of goo on expensive paper.  So much work goes into them that I think I tend to stand a little taller than I should when showing them.  After all, they're cracked, too contrasty and distorted.  Can't help it, still think they're cool to look at and fun to do.  Here's a couple of NY Angels.


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 28, 2006)

Great stuff.  I love the concept of #1.


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2006)

Your assessment of them up there explains it all, doesn't it? I remember posting one on this forum that I'd worked very hard to craft, and someone commented: "Oh. Looks like she tore it." How to answer this....?? 

Anyway.

These are great! (yep, cracks and all!) Love the attitude and pose of the model in #1. :thumbup:


----------



## Jazz (Dec 28, 2006)

Matt - I'm fascinated by imagery, and am always looking for a fix.  Just checked out your site and it was a feast.  Well seen, well done.  Way cool.  And thanks.

Terri - What's your problem?  Didn't you ever learn to play by the rules?  All photos must be square, in focus and well lit with the subject centered.  Torn photos indeed!


----------



## Jazz (Dec 28, 2006)

For comparison, this was the original shot that day as a b&w Hassie neg.  At the end I shot some slides for transfers etc.

Why do we take a perfectly normal photo and turn it into a lift?  I dunno.  Why not?


----------



## Digital Matt (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Jazz.  Many kudos to you as well.  Btw, are you a musician?  I've been a jazz lover and musician for hrm, lets see, 16 years now.


----------



## Jazz (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry, but my photo in the last post is not showing up.  I'll check.

Matt - Nope, I wish.  I'm just listening to a lot of jazz the last few years and loving it.  I think it changes my cells on a biological level.  Some of it does, anyway.


----------



## terri (Dec 28, 2006)

Please do, all I see is the deadly red X on the second image!

Rules.....!? In photography....? So THAT'S what I've been missing all this time! :idea: 








I like this image just fine as a B&W, but I think it moved to another level once it "went Polaroid". Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 28, 2006)

neat! I've done a few lifts and Akkkk! what a chore. I like gum for the same reason...the challenge.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 28, 2006)

Really nice stuff...


----------



## Karalee (Dec 28, 2006)

Ive never seen such perfect lifts before! Well done I like these a lot!! Colors are great too


----------



## woodsac (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm a digital junkie...but i'm also a photo enthusiast 

Both of these images are beautiful! Like the others, I especially like the first :thumbup:


----------

